# Freestyle BLD corners tutorial!



## Rubixcubematt (Feb 10, 2009)

I have been using freestyle corners now for I think ~4-5 months (rough estimate), and someone asked me how to do them, so I made this tutorial. I know it's not perfect, but I hope this can help for people wanting to learn. Also, all those people who use freestyle corners, and see a case in my walk through solves that they do different, I'm happy for you to share them with me! I know the quality isn't the greatest, but I tried to make it a bit better. 
Part 1:





Part 2:
[youtube]uTgVNVhkm8A&feature=related[/youtube]

1.D2 F' U2 D L B' D2 R U F' U2 L2 U' L U L2 B2 U2 L D2 U2 B' L2 D' R
2.B' U' B L F' D' L2 F2 U2 F B U D' R2 D' R' F2 R2 L2 F D U2 B2 L' F'
3.F L' R U B2 F2 D2 L2 F' D2 R B' U' B F2 U' L' F' R L' D2 R L2 F2 U2

scrambles for walk through solves. Scramble with green on front and Yellow on top.


----------

